# ISE AMSTERDAM DVDO AVlab TPG 4k Test pattern Generator



## kraine (Feb 7, 2014)

At ISE show AMSTERDAM, DVDO Team was showing their new AVlab TPG, a 4K test pattern Generator that can be use even with Calman or Chromapure.

I will soon get a press sample to write a review about it in combinaison with Chromapure pro


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking forward to this. :T


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Me to.


----------



## lvc10000 (Aug 10, 2013)

I had a chance to test it during my ISF training in Amsterdam last month. 

Quite conveniently sized for transport and it worked well from the minutes I had to practice with it in the path. 

I've ordered one since.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

lvc10000 said:


> I had a chance to test it during my ISF training in Amsterdam last month.
> 
> Quite conveniently sized for transport and it worked well from the minutes I had to practice with it in the path.
> 
> I've ordered one since.


Post up when you get it!


----------



## lvc10000 (Aug 10, 2013)

I received it today so I thought I'd start with some pictures to discover the product












All the items included in the box





You can see how small it is in perspective of the other items around. Feel pretty qualitative though.
Comes with its little transport pouch.

Can be powered by USB on your PC or via the wall plug. 

The cables are included and so is the remote and its batteries. I must say from the first tries that the remote does not have to be facing the DVDO to get the signal to change patterns. In my case facing the opposite way worked just as well.

And you get a memory stick with the drivers, manual and extras.





From above




And all the sides to see the connections, buttons, etc...








You can operate it even if the remote is missing and not being controlled by your calibration software


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you hooked it up yet? Any comments?


----------



## lvc10000 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sorry, had missed your question. 

I've tried it with both calman pro and chromapure on my kuro and a few projectors so far and the AVLABTPG works perfectly. 

As a freshly ISF graduated calibrator I should moderate my opinion but I am satisfied from the product at this point. Especially without capacity for comparison. No non-sense easy menu, direct access to some of the patterns via the remote. And good calibration results.

It is small enough to fit in my X-Rite i1 pro2 case along with some cables and my Display III pro! Now that's convenient.
It's metal outer cover gives a good feel of quality and a bit of weight to stay sturdy with the various cables attached. 

So basically no real negative comments I can think of at this point but I need to use it further.


----------

